# Ethan Oliver Ralph is fat and I will not have sex with him, will you? Poll inside.



## AltisticRight (Dec 1, 2022)

Whether you won or lost NRN, there's something for you.


----------



## genericwhitemale (Dec 1, 2022)

Any chance of a recap on the past month of what he's been up to?


----------



## HodgePodgeRogerDodger (Dec 1, 2022)

@AltisticRight 
He has AIDS. I don’t want AIDS.


----------



## MooseGump (Dec 1, 2022)

Oh no ralph is coming to me with a bottle I'm not gonna have sex with you Rape-It Ralph


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Dec 1, 2022)

I may be wrong, but nothing really happened to him outside of visiting Cuba


----------



## Salvatore Leone (Dec 1, 2022)

So does that make December Destroy Ralph December (Destroy Dick December)?


----------



## ditto (Dec 1, 2022)

OH I'M GONNA GUUUUUU


Spoiler







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## 56 others (Dec 1, 2022)

I know what alcohol it will be and is sucks. Fuck Makers Mark


----------



## Sprate Header (Dec 1, 2022)

There Is Light At The End said:


> I may be wrong, but nothing really happened to him outside of visiting Cuba


Which begs the question: did we just get lucky picking November to ignore him? Or did Ralph purposefully do less inflammatory things this last month since he wasn't getting the attention to personally justify doing them? _Or_, are most of his antics caused by _non_-purposeful responses to our attention, and if we quit paying attention he'd eventually naturally mellow out? So many questions...


----------



## Zookerton (Dec 1, 2022)

Did NRN end up being a financial hit to ralph as he had less hate watchers?


----------



## Micheal Westen (Dec 1, 2022)

I like the changes made during no ralph November. I think the blasphemous grifting, gambling fatass slug known as "ASHTON!" and his boyfriend Andy "Tranny lover" Warski should keep their sub-forum. Lot more content. Ashton is much more fat and I would not have sex with him.

 Trandy would just drink with me and rape me like he did Failure.

Hanging stomach flesh man? He had a wonderful holiday in Cuba - where he smoked some choice cubans(the people, not the cigar), got rerollrozy.tips.il to smile for the first time, and had sex with his natal-woman pedophile wife.

I think a joint board mite b cool. Or a seperate one. PPPissbottles is a big boy


----------



## Reotardo da Vinci (Dec 1, 2022)

Happy guntmas, one and all


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 1, 2022)

genericwhitemale said:


> Any chance of a recap on the past month of what he's been up to?


- gunting across Cuba, he didn't get pummelled, so it was boring. 
- sperged at Ryan Dawson 
- fellated Kanye West and Nicholas Fuentes 
- Vickers is summoning him to court maybe on 4th or something, I forgot. For the DVRO violation.


----------



## Near (Dec 1, 2022)

This whole thing was pretty gay, and you didn't see Ralph explode like you were hoping to.
There, I said it niggers.


----------



## genericwhitemale (Dec 1, 2022)

Near said:


> This whole thing was pretty gay, and you didn't see Ralph explode like you were hoping to.
> There, I said it niggers.


My hope was that leaving him alone means he'd fuck up more.  Things kind of peaked with Ralph at Portugal II, and I feel like he was curbing his behaviour, if only slightly, because of just how embarrassing he was and he'd just get the shit kicked out of him wherever he'd go.  I thought not having to worry about the a lawgs for a month would make him more confident to do dumb shit.
So it's disappointing to hear that he didn't getting beaten down in Cuba or that he didn't shit himself on stream again.


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Dec 1, 2022)

genericwhitemale said:


> My hope was that leaving him alone means he'd fuck up more.  Things kind of peaked with Ralph at Portugal II, and I feel like he was curbing his behaviour, if only slightly, because of just how embarrassing he was and he'd just get the shit kicked out of him wherever he'd go.  I thought not having to worry about the a lawgs for a month would make him more confident to do dumb shit.
> So it's disappointing to hear that he didn't getting beaten down in Cuba or that he didn't shit himself on stream again.


For me, personally, nothing has changed. I will still point and laugh at Ralph when he fucks up. A-logging him is still cringe and Ralph will fuck up eventually


----------



## FinnSven (Dec 1, 2022)

genericwhitemale said:


> My hope was that leaving him alone means he'd fuck up more.  Things kind of peaked with Ralph at Portugal II, and I feel like he was curbing his behaviour, if only slightly, because of just how embarrassing he was and he'd just get the shit kicked out of him wherever he'd go.  I thought not having to worry about the a lawgs for a month would make him more confident to do dumb shit.
> So it's disappointing to hear that he didn't getting beaten down in Cuba or that he didn't shit himself on stream again.




Maybe he got brain damaged in Portugal II, but it actually mellowed him out?


----------



## AnIntrepidCrow (Dec 1, 2022)

Ralph couldn't even get his ass beat in Havana to make the alogs break their gunt fast. Hate to see it. The Ralph of yesteryear would have shit on himself twice and gotten punched by a european tourist.


----------



## hawkisnight (Dec 1, 2022)

Not only I wouldn't have sex with Ralph(who is fat) but I would never get myself drunk when he's in the building because he's a rapist.


----------



## エボラちゃん (Dec 1, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> - gunting across Cuba, he didn't get pummelled, so it was boring.
> - sperged at Ryan Dawson
> - fellated Kanye West and Nicholas Fuentes
> - Vickers is summoning him to court maybe on 4th or something, I forgot. For the DVRO violation.


I heard that he broke his chair recently.


----------



## Elmo (Dec 1, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> - gunting across Cuba, he didn't get pummelled, so it was boring.
> - sperged at Ryan Dawson
> - fellated Kanye West and Nicholas Fuentes
> - Vickers is summoning him to court maybe on 4th or something, I forgot. For the DVRO violation.


Fatass also broke his chair while playing air guitar live.


----------



## heathercho (Dec 1, 2022)

Ralph is fat. This is true.
But he's also really boring atm. What happened to 5 star days? His days have been -1, -2 at best lately.
I was hoping he'd end up in a Cuban prison, tbh. He wasn't even punched once. Not even once.

He's not even top of his sektur, coz there is no sektur. Cozy.tv is a honeypot.... he's not even at the top of the honeypot sektur. A Jewish faggot and a Nigger took his spot.
5 Star Ralphamale would have put the jew on the Holocauster and the Nigger to work in the fields.
-1 Star Ralphamale instead went to Communist Cuba.

Wouldn't even hate watch let alone fuck.

Edit : Oh , I take it all back, he broke his chair playing Air Guitar. Bring the man up to a 0.


----------



## fedoralordjish (Dec 1, 2022)

@AltisticRight is a fat janny and i would not have sex with him


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 1, 2022)

fedoralordjish said:


> @AltisticRight is a fat janny and i would not have sex with him


I'm relieved. 
You still have PPP.


----------



## UnLimiTed-Lbs (Dec 1, 2022)

No Ralph November reminded me that there are other people to be made fun of on the internet. 
Also, Sandra Ralph is still dead lol.


----------



## Mr. Cool ICE (Dec 1, 2022)

i just saw the clip of him breaking his chair tonight and lost it laughing


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 1, 2022)

How fucking fat do you have to be? Maybe he should get a sofa like Asstroon Porks. 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Goyslop Muncher (Dec 1, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> How fucking fat do you have to be? Maybe he should get a sofa like Asstroon Porks.
> View attachment 3974511


the glass bottles clanking after he falls is the best part. how many bottles does he keep by his feet every stream?


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Dec 1, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> How fucking fat do you have to be? Maybe he should get a sofa like Asstroon Porks.
> View attachment 3974511


Ethan Ralph shit his pants so hard the chair collapsed


----------



## MugolEx (Dec 1, 2022)

Ethan Oliver Ralph is a fat moron who is fat and eats poo poo and is a very fat dumb idiot fat retard. FUCK! How can one guy be that fat.


----------



## Elmo (Dec 1, 2022)

AncientPhosphur said:


> Ethan Ralph shit his pants so hard the chair collapsed


Just as a reminder to everyone: this isn't the first time Ralph has broken a chair because Faith retold a story about how he broke one at Dax's house. He's been known for gunting his chairs for some time now and as it's been pointed out to me, better this than the poor puppers.


----------



## UCantCCPMe (Dec 1, 2022)

Elmo said:


> Just as a reminder to everyone: this isn't the first time Ralph has broken a chair because Faith retold a story about how he broke one at Dax's house. He's been known for gunting his chairs for some time now and as it's been pointed out to me, better this than the poor puppers.


I wish Ralph had broken the chair while standing on it with a rope around his neck; only then would true karmic justice have been served.


----------



## FinnSven (Dec 1, 2022)

UCantCCPMe said:


> I wish Ralph had broken the chair while standing on it with a rope around his neck; only then would true karmic justice have been served.



There is no rope which would hold him long enough for him to die.

A steel cable would just flay his neck and skull making him further hideous. 

I am sure heart failure or a stroke will get him before long.


----------



## Bowl of Ramen (Dec 1, 2022)

Ralph almost squeaked by NRN.  Almost.  Just like Jim getting kneecapped at the finish line by a superchat, it was just one shart too far.  RIP chair


----------



## Freeman (Dec 1, 2022)

So since Ralph went on another vacation the question must be asked, if a gunt goes to Cuba and no one is around to document it, does he get beaten up? Who knows?


----------



## SpergioLeonne (Dec 1, 2022)

MugolEx said:


> Ethan Oliver Ralph is a fat moron who is fat and eats poo poo and is a very fat dumb idiot fat retard. FUCK! How can one guy be that fat.



If you stay on meth long enough, your metabolism gets used to it being there to help and slows down to nothing. 

Also, burning calories requires muscle. You can see from his ridiculous stick man legs that he doesn’t have any of those. Also evidenced by how easily he falls down.


----------



## not william stenchever (Dec 1, 2022)

If I were desirous of penis I think I'd find Ralph's lacking.


----------



## Delamain (Dec 1, 2022)

As the wings of redemption kids say:
*Wheel torque *


AltisticRight said:


> How fucking fat do you have to be? Maybe he should get a sofa like Asstroon Porks.
> View attachment 3974511


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Dec 1, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> How fucking fat do you have to be? Maybe he should get a sofa like Asstroon Porks.
> View attachment 3974511


Sometimes, paypigs send in a superchat and it doesn't even get read. But sometimes, very rarely, a paypig strikes gold and gets far more than his money's worth. This "Brother" paypig really got a lot for his ten bucks.

Also I love how red his face is after he gets back up lol.


----------



## disavow (Dec 1, 2022)

I don't have a clip because I'm waiting on a replacement laptop but Ralph has mentioned a "Christmas Truce" with alogs and a "Gunt Guarding December" a few times as the followup to NRN. Sounds wholesome to me.


----------



## Elmo (Dec 1, 2022)

disavow said:


> I don't have a clip because I'm waiting on a replacement laptop but Ralph has mentioned a "Christmas Truce" with alogs and a "Gunt Guarding December" a few times as the followup to NRN. Sounds wholesome to me.


This wouldn't have anything to do with his legal issues with @MWV, would it?


----------



## Johnny Eastwood cash (Dec 1, 2022)

No only if you pay 100000000000000000000000000000000000$ even then I still say no


----------



## MvAgusta (Dec 1, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> - gunting across Cuba, he didn't get pummelled, so it was boring.
> - sperged at Ryan Dawson
> - fellated Kanye West and Nicholas Fuentes
> - Vickers is summoning him to court maybe on 4th or something, I forgot. For the DVRO violation.


Sperged at Ryan Dawson? Ethan Oliver Ralph vs Ry Dawson. A rage pig is a Hollerin’!


----------



## Micheal Westen (Dec 1, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> How fucking fat do you have to be? Maybe he should get a sofa like Asstroon Porks.
> View attachment 3974511


Wow not even a day and Ralph is back to doing shit alawgs only dream about. 

Waiting for him to react to our posts saying "WELL MADDER O FAKT, MAYBEE _*YOU *_BROKE THE CHAIR! DO YOU UNDERSTAND NOW?!"


----------



## Hugger Brother (Dec 1, 2022)

imagine you're balls deep between those saggy cheeks and then you feel the shart squirt past your cock and cover your nutsack and thighs


----------



## エボラちゃん (Dec 1, 2022)

Johnny Eastwood cash said:


> No only if you pay 100000000000000000000000000000000000$ even then I still say no


Let's be honest for this amount anyone would. That's over a quintillion dollaridoos. For this amount you can make every user on the forum billionaires, you can buy every countries in the world, you can build your own private militia, you're basically allowed to play godmode on Earth.


----------



## SpergioLeonne (Dec 1, 2022)

Hugger Brother said:


> imagine you're balls deep between those saggy cheeks and then you feel the shart squirt past your cock and cover your nutsack and thighs


Why


----------



## Lone Outsider (Dec 1, 2022)

Anyone that want or has fucked the gunt should be ashamed of themselves. I would never fuck him but I would gladly show him a good time in Lisbon.


----------



## Computer Guardian (Dec 1, 2022)

I wouldn't have sex with the gunt, but we'll see if the gunt board is reverted to what it once was.


----------



## Hugger Brother (Dec 1, 2022)

SpergioLeonne said:


> Why


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Dec 1, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> How fucking fat do you have to be? Maybe he should get a sofa like Asstroon Porks.
> View attachment 3974511


KILLLLLLSTREAM BABBBBBY *Chair breaks*


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 1, 2022)

Not only would I not sex Ralph, it's becoming painfully obvious that even three RAGING homosexuals like Nick, Milo and Ye will not have sex with him either.  I see you there on twitter Ralph, waving your tiny little arms around trying to get on that negative attention band wagon.  Look at it this way, even with how deep in shit the #YE24 (gay) campaign is they still look at the GUNT and think, "That might not be the image we want for Kanye, better ignore him."


----------



## eDove (Dec 1, 2022)

You know, I feel like if I had sex with Ralph, it wouldn't have been my choice and I wouldn't have had a say in the matter.

I'm kind of surprised he didn't do stupider shit during NRN to get the aylawgs talking about him again. He lives off of attention.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Dec 1, 2022)

MooseGump said:


> View attachment 3974139
> Oh no ralph is coming to me with a bottle I'm not gonna have sex with you Rape-It Ralph


And he's wearing THAT SHIRT!


----------



## UnLimiTed-Lbs (Dec 1, 2022)

disavow said:


> I don't have a clip because I'm waiting on a replacement laptop but Ralph has mentioned a "Christmas Truce" with alogs and a "Gunt Guarding December" a few times as the followup to NRN. Sounds wholesome to me.


That only sounds like NRN but this time we only say nice things or don't say anything mean towards him.
I will never forgive Ralph for unironically calling Keffals "Kaween Kaffals". I don't respect troon allies.


----------



## Salvatore Leone (Dec 1, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> How fucking fat do you have to be? Maybe he should get a sofa like Asstroon Porks.
> View attachment 3974511


I don't know if it's Ralph messing with camera angles before November but did he somehow lose and regain weight or am I just imagining it?


----------



## UCantCCPMe (Dec 1, 2022)

One month of not mentioning Ralph might seem like a good thing to him; his precious little thin-skinned fee fees are given a break from the constant barrage of insults that the kiwi army throws at him for all the ridiculous shit this walking cartoon character gets up to. His portly, porky pig face gets a chance to dry, no longer being constantly soaked by tears of seethe running down his piggy cheeks.

However, if we were to continue to ignore Ethan, then who would keep him grounded? Who would give him the practical advice and critique that he requires to keep himself out of harm's way and out of incarceration?

See the truth is Gunt, WE, the alogs, are the ones that keep you going. We're the ones that keep you motivated to keep trying to get a win. Without the farms, you're just another fat fuckin faggot that nobody will remember. We're keeping you alive Ralph, whether you like it or not. It is for that reason, I, in good conscious cannot agree to cease and desist alogging you any longer. It would be immoral and irresponsible to do otherwise.


----------



## FinnSven (Dec 1, 2022)

I wonder if crack whores have taken the shakes and cold turkey rather than take Ralph’s money?


----------



## Maude Snew (Dec 1, 2022)

Fuck no, he can eat shit. No wait that came out wrong.


----------



## Mexican Molotov Marauder (Dec 1, 2022)

The only ones willing to fuck Ralph are bpd whores and the country of Portugal.


----------



## MvAgusta (Dec 1, 2022)

Ethan Oliver Ralph vs his Chair

RALPHAMALE loses horribly


----------



## Cocklaunch (Dec 1, 2022)

The chair might as well have been confetti celebrating the month, great one to come back with the writers are doing great.


----------



## Diapershit (Dec 1, 2022)

Must be hard to be fat, retarded, AND named Oliver poor guy


----------



## byuuWasTaken (Dec 1, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> How fucking fat do you have to be? Maybe he should get a sofa like Asstroon Porks.
> View attachment 3974511


This clip feels like Slapstick Comedy 101, it's great. 
It also makes me wonder how many chairs this fat-arse has broken off-camera.


----------



## TypicalJuly2022Acct (Dec 1, 2022)

Chairs? That's what's getting killed by the "killstream"? And all this time, I thought it was just his dignity.


----------



## 3MMA (Dec 1, 2022)

Mexican Molotov Marauder said:


> The only ones willing to fuck Ralph are bpd whores and the country of Portugal.


At this point, there are 8 “yes” votes, so Gunt may have 8 active socks here, the joke vote-stock is on an upswing, or there are some sick MFer’s with shameful Ralphamale fantasies in deep cover ITT. Perhaps all 3.


----------



## fìddlesticks2.0 (Dec 1, 2022)

HodgePodgeRogerDodger said:


> @AltisticRight
> He has AIDS. I don’t want AIDS.



Gunt Aids is highly contagious and has no known cure. I wouldn't even go within spitting distance....


----------



## Jeff_the_Thriller (Dec 1, 2022)

genericwhitemale said:


> Any chance of a recap on the past month of what he's been up to?


Not eating right or working out.


Sprate Header said:


> Which begs the question: did we just get lucky picking November to ignore him? Or did Ralph purposefully do less inflammatory things this last month since he wasn't getting the attention to personally justify doing them? _Or_, are most of his antics caused by _non_-purposeful responses to our attention, and if we quit paying attention he'd eventually naturally mellow out? So many questions...


I think Ralph needs his haters and detractors otherwise his life loses meaning. Nevermind the two children he neglects. His brain is so fried from alcohol and gay wrestling shit that he thinks he's the IRL heel. I think the only thing that bothered him more than No Gunt November was not being on that plane with Kanye and the two queens.


----------



## Escalating Violence (Dec 1, 2022)

I would rather engage in sexual intercourse with Alice and Goocheese simultaneously then have relations with Ethan Ralph.


----------



## Complete apathy (Dec 1, 2022)

At this point is it even possible to have sex with him even if you wanted to? With how massive the gunt has become and that micro penis, I feel it would defy the laws of physics to get the job done. Also the fact that alcohol makes it more difficult for men to get an erection. I dunno, just seems like a nonstarter to me really.



Goyslop Muncher said:


> the glass bottles clanking after he falls is the best part. how many bottles does he keep by his feet every stream?


The real question here is how many of them did he use as piss bottles?


----------



## The First Fag (Dec 1, 2022)

Ethan Ralph is a bitchmade wigger and fat faggot who I would not have sex with.
Amanda Morris is an equine tranny whore who I would not have sex with.

Nearly everyone on this board sans @Keranu, @John Andrews Stan, @AncientPhosphur, and some others are massive faggots who I would not have sex with. Why I spend any time here is largely due to the fact that I am one of those aforementioned massive faggots.

Have a nice shit and fuck you,

The First Fag


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Dec 1, 2022)

Let's be honest, No Gunt November was fucking retarded.

Ralph does stupid shit to spite the aylawgs, not to get their attention. He raise his shirt and slap his gunty like a gorilla to spite Kino Casino, not get our attention. He went to portugal and got his ass kicked not once, but twice in order to spite both us and Warski, not get our attention. He send Halfwaycuck the thumbing video to spite him, not get his attention.

All No Gunt November did was slow down Ralph since there wasn't very many people to spite.


----------



## John Wesley Hardin (Dec 1, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> - gunting across Cuba, he didn't get pummelled, so it was boring.
> - sperged at Ryan Dawson
> - fellated Kanye West and Nicholas Fuentes
> - Vickers is summoning him to court maybe on 4th or something, I forgot. For the DVRO violation.


What did he sperg at Dawson about?


----------



## Thumb Butler (Dec 2, 2022)

Does thumbing count as sex or more like a _consent accident_?


----------



## AirdropShitposts (Dec 2, 2022)

I try to be open minded and welcoming to all but then I noticed you mentioned he is fat. Then I noticed that he broke a chair due to being fat. So right now I'm leaning towards would not have sex with him.

Perhaps we should collect donations to host a fat-off between him and the non-Blue Check Patirck S. Tomlinson. Note that this "fat-off" will not involve losing weight.


----------



## Drive-By Comment (Dec 2, 2022)

Not that he is fat... I take fat man in me any day. But he like sags... And he is a midget. Paint that thing brown and you can't tell it a part form sack of potatoes. Oh and the dick is small as well.

He has like nothing going for him. He is like character that funny man streamer makes in some game with character designer.


----------



## Dread First (Dec 2, 2022)

You see, Ethan is morbidly obese, a sex offender, a closeted paedophile, and a certified internet tough guy(tm). I certainly would never have sex with him... but Faith, Meigh, (and whoever his ex-wife before them) did. Therefore, Ethan will forever boast about his virility despite being so fat he just has to lay there like a swine carcass. He even got two kids out of the dark, disgusting deeds. All the Ay-Lawgs? They're childless, sexless losers who don't understand the trials and tribulations of a real man like Ethan Oliver Ralph.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 2, 2022)

Dread First said:


> You see, Ethan is morbidly obese, a sex offender, a closeted paedophile, and a certified internet tough guy(tm).


He is also a dude who is more interested in anus than pussy.  Even when balls deep (that means two inches deep) in a barely legal female, he prefers to stick his thumb in her ass and lick the shit off it.

He is a homosexual.


----------



## NaggotFigger (Dec 2, 2022)

He is butt-fucking ugly and I am not letting him rimming my asshole. He’s also a closeted pedo and a sex offender, so that’s a quintuple negative.
He will rape your loved ones, and raises “fuck you” in front of your face, so I’d prefer beat the shit off him.


----------



## GrimPortents (Dec 5, 2022)

He's a pedophile, a rapist, and a drunk. Also, he's fat and I would not have sex with him. I enjoyed NRN, I forgot he existed until I saw his sub-forum back.


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Dec 5, 2022)

I wouldn't have sex with Ralph and I would be too busy laughing at him to get drunk enough around him to mistake him for the FC furpile.


----------



## Grotesque Bushes (Dec 5, 2022)

I know AA meetings might not be for everyone but please, seek help.


----------



## Nottafed (Dec 5, 2022)

I guarantee I have been drunk enough where I would have considered it to be a good idea. Thank god for sobriety.


----------



## Catspajamas7 (Dec 5, 2022)

If Amanda is involved no alcohol needed.


----------



## Dude Christmas (Dec 5, 2022)

Oh sweet Jesus there are actually people on this forum that would have sex with Ethan Ralph... WHY GOD?!


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Dec 5, 2022)

Dude Christmas said:


> Oh sweet Jesus there are actually people on this forum that would have sex with Ethan Ralph... WHY GOD?!


45 of them


----------



## WolfeTone (Dec 5, 2022)

<The 46 of you that said yes, in my office, NOW!!


----------



## RalphaMania (Dec 5, 2022)

Reminder Ralph's biggest narc is himself.


----------



## The First Fag (Dec 5, 2022)

disavow said:


> I don't have a clip because I'm waiting on a replacement laptop but Ralph has mentioned a "Christmas Truce" with alogs and a "Gunt Guarding December" a few times as the followup to NRN. Sounds wholesome to me.


I don't think I will, thank you.


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 5, 2022)

disavow said:


> I don't have a clip because I'm waiting on a replacement laptop but Ralph has mentioned a "Christmas Truce" with alogs and a "Gunt Guarding December" a few times as the followup to NRN. Sounds wholesome to me.


Well, like 96% wouldn't have sex with PPP. 0 people voted "yes willingly", so that's yet ANOTHER RALPHAMALE W. 

Hi Asstroon, more people are willing to have sex with a 4'8'' fat midget with 4 tits.


----------



## New & Improved Username (Dec 5, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> Well, like 96% wouldn't have sex with PPP. 0 people voted "yes willingly", so that's yet ANOTHER RALPHAMALE W.
> 
> Hi Asstroon, more people are willing to have sex with a 4'8'' fat midget with 4 tits.


This data is skewed. I would definitely fuck Aaashton if it was him VS Ralph. Even though PPP is fat, ladies still prefer big men to midgets. There is also less chance of STDs from Aaaaaashton. PPP has height in his favor, Ralph has nothing whatsoever in his favor.


----------



## Heavy Rainfall2 (Dec 5, 2022)

Ethan Ralph is fat and I would not engage in sexual activities with his fat body nor would I have sex with his much less fat fiance nor any of most likely fat other members of the fat Ralph line. Fat.


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 5, 2022)

New & Improved Username said:


> This data is skewed. I would definitely fuck Aaashton if it was him VS Ralph. Even though PPP is fat, ladies still prefer big men to midgets. There is also less chance of STDs from Aaaaaashton. PPP has height in his favor, Ralph has nothing whatsoever in his favor.


If I had to choose between the two I would kill myself.


----------



## New & Improved Username (Dec 5, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> If I had to choose between the two I would kill myself.


Well I'm a lady. I haven't fucked anybody on the low levels of these people in the sector but AAaaashton is the lesser of the evils here.


----------



## Jacky Jennings (Dec 5, 2022)

I'd choose having sex with 120 year old Strom Thurmond before touching Rage Pige.


----------



## Complete apathy (Dec 7, 2022)

NaggotFigger said:


> He is butt-fucking ugly and I am not letting him rimming my asshole. He’s also a closeted pedo and a sex offender, so that’s a quintuple negative.
> He will rape your loved ones, and raises “fuck you” in front of your face, so I’d prefer beat the shit off him.


It's surprising to me how people don't talk more about the pedo shit. Especially considering how much he loves to throw around that accusation to others.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 7, 2022)

Ethanol Liver Ralph.

That's all I have to say.


----------



## Motherf*cker (Dec 13, 2022)

I rather get assfucked by a chainsaw infected with MERSA


----------



## Punished Puck (Dec 13, 2022)

16 of you need to be euthanized


----------

